# The international BluRay review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*The International on BluRay movie review.*

Well, This seemed to be advertised as a great action movie so my wife and I sat down to watch it last night.You would have thought the story of a Bank involved in murder and arms sales would be able to keep a person interested for two hours however the movie falls short of this in many ways.

The plot is ok but the acting seems poor and lacks drama. There are few parts in this movie that have the edge of your seat suspense and surprisingly little action for a movie of this type. My wife fell asleep at least twice during it and she commented that it was boring.
The last half hour gets a little more exciting but this film is not what it was shown to be in the trailers.

Video quality :4stars:
The video was nice and sharp (fairly standard for BluRay) and has good contrast even in the nighttime scenes.

Audio :3stars:
Although TruHD 5.1 this movie lacks alot of punch The main scene near the end where the audio really should have mattered was not nearly as good as it could have been. The surround channels were used but not to there fullest and was disappointing.

If you want to see this movie do it when your not tired and dont bother buying it. In my opinion its worth a rent only and maybe wait until it is no longer a new release.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I watched this the week it was released... I forgot what it was about already. :rolleyesno:


----------

